# Arcadia jungle dawn in exo terra compact top



## mharris (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi.

I recently bought an exo terra 60cm compact top along with some arcadia compact fluorescent bulbs. Pretty frustrating experience because they dont fit. Its such a shame because other brand compact bulbs are so much more expensive! And probably dont last as long..

Anyway I'll be growing some live plants, so I'd like to know if any of the jungle dawn LED bulbs will fit in the compact top? Or will I encounter the same problem?


I'm half tempted to send the compact top back and get the arcadia T5 canopy instead. I'd imagine the light output from a single T5 probably isn't that far behind 3x compact bulbs anyway.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

quite a few questions here 

Firstly, yes, a T5 system will outperform a compact in every way possible. Especially when fitted with nasty curly lamps.

Compacts were designed to light a wide area all around itself, We need light travelling downwards only, that is where our pets live

Jungle Dawn should not be fitted in a hood. LED are the wimps of the lighting world, they literally melt and fail when hot. So you want all that heat away from the lamp. The more powerful the lamp, the more heat you get out of the back of it. So, they are always best just rested on the mesh.

All Arcadia UV lamps are guaranteed to be UV potent for 12 whole months, based on using the right control gear and a 10-12 hour day photoperiod. 

John




mharris said:


> Hi.
> 
> I recently bought an exo terra 60cm compact top along with some arcadia compact fluorescent bulbs. Pretty frustrating experience because they dont fit. Its such a shame because other brand compact bulbs are so much more expensive! And probably dont last as long..
> 
> ...


----------

